# Identify grass?



## spacegirlkes (Jul 31, 2018)

Does anyone know what kind of grass this is? I think it's a Bermuda variety but not sure? Its a large picture so you can click on it twice and you will really see the detail of the grass.


----------



## LX49 (Jul 31, 2018)

I too seem to have the same issues. Trying to fill in my backyard and would appreciate if anyone could identify this type of lawn. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

spacegirlkes said:


> Does anyone know what kind of grass this is? I think it's a Bermuda variety but not sure? Its a large picture so you can click on it twice and you will really see the detail of the grass.


There looks to be some bermuda, zoysia and possibly even some buffalo in that pic. If you take some closer pics and/or maybe pull a few of the pieces of grass that may help.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

LX49 said:


> I too seem to have the same issues. Trying to fill in my backyard and would appreciate if anyone could identify this type of lawn. Thanks in advance.


That is definitely bermuda.


----------



## LX49 (Jul 31, 2018)

Had a feeling it was. Def a novice but trying to do as much research as possible. Safe to say it's a common Bermuda or hybrid? Thanks for replying.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

LX49 said:


> Had a feeling it was. Def a novice but trying to do as much research as possible. Safe to say it's a common Bermuda or hybrid? Thanks for replying.


More than likely common (or common variant), but Celebration is a hybrid that has that blue appearance.


----------



## LX49 (Jul 31, 2018)

Might look into adding sod (where needed) come spring time, but for now I invested in the Pro Plugger and started taking plugs from my established lawn. We'll see how that turns out.


----------



## kimbrly1976 (Jul 31, 2018)

Greetings fellow lawn enthusiasts 

I've inherited this responsibility since my Dad has come down with Dementia, and I keep reading the first step is knowing what type of grass I have. I have an idea based on other photo's I've seen, but I thought I'd ask the pro's.

What kind of grass is this?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

@kimbrly1976 I merged your thread with this one that was started earlier today. Welcome to TLF!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

kimbrly1976 said:


> Greetings fellow lawn enthusiasts
> 
> I've inherited this responsibility since my Dad has come down with Dementia, and I keep reading the first step is knowing what type of grass I have. I have an idea based on other photo's I've seen, but I thought I'd ask the pro's.
> 
> What kind of grass is this?


St Augustine - and I'm sorry to hear about your dad.


----------



## kimbrly1976 (Jul 31, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> @kimbrly1976 I merged your thread with this one that was started earlier today. Welcome to TLF!


Thanks!!


----------



## spacegirlkes (Jul 31, 2018)

Here is a close up and a sample of the grass we would like to grow more of. The watch is there for size.


----------



## kimbrly1976 (Jul 31, 2018)

Spammage said:


> kimbrly1976 said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings fellow lawn enthusiasts
> ...


Thanks Spammage! Can't wait to restore our backyard to what it was when I was a kid. Appreciate the response.


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

spacegirlkes said:


> Here is a close up and a sample of the grass we would like to grow more of. The watch is there for size.


Bermuda


----------



## Airs023 (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi all! I'd like to know what kind of grass this is. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It looks like a tall fescue seed head, but it is really hard to tell.

Are you in Leicester, England? The former winners of the premier league?


----------



## spacegirlkes (Jul 31, 2018)

LawnNerd said:


> spacegirlkes said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a close up and a sample of the grass we would like to grow more of. The watch is there for size.
> ...


What type of Bermuda?


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

@spacegirlkes 
No idea, and i don't know you'll ever be able to directly identify which variety (at least not with some serious lab tests)


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

Someone needs to invent a grass DNA kit.


----------



## zps2004 (Jul 19, 2019)

Hello everyone. New to the forum, but looking forward to identifying the grass which I have, and also learning how to maintain it, and add more since about half our yard hasn't really had much grass for the 5 years we have been in the house. Below are pictures of what we to have. I am around the Greenville SC area. Ignore that it is quite tall right now. Wife and I just had our first born so mowing has been put off a bit.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

@zps2004 - congrats on the newborn and welcome to TLF. Try posting in the warm season for more responses.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

I think in your area most people have either bermuda or Turf Type Tall Fescue (TTTF) and that definitely isn't bermuda. Mind you, I've never seen TTTF in person in my life, so can't actually identify it but can day it is NOT bermuda, lol.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@zps2004 looks like it's mostly centipede IMO.


----------

